# Unusual tap water (plus other questions)



## Torn (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi, I've been fishless cycling my 30 gallon tank for a little over a month now and it's nearing the end of it's cycle. I've been using API's master test kit and testing the tank water regularly. I've tested the PH and it's 7.6-7.8 (alkaline), the same as my tap water. Strange thing is, I know that I live in a soft water area. I found this and think it applies to me: 
[http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/blog.php?blogid=41]
So now I have a few questions regarding this. I was planning on adding 10 Cardinal Tetras, a pair of Dwarf Gouramis, 6 Cories and a Bristlenose Catfish and now I'm worried that my water is too weird to safely keep them, especially the tetras. 
Am I going to have to do some PH changing here or is the softness/hardness more critical to tetras wellbeing?
If I do need to change the PH, what is the safest, most reliable way?
Assuming I can still have the Cardinals, in which order should I add the fish and how many of each?

Any help is greatly appreciated! :thankyou:


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Hello there Torn. The pH looks fine to me - I don't see any reason why you would want to change it. 

What are your readings for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate at the moment, and what method are you using to cycle your tank. Are you using pure ammonia?


----------



## Torn (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello, my readings yesterday were:
PH - 7.6
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 1.0
Nitrate - 40

I'll do another test later this evening. I used Waterlife's Biomature. So you don't think I'll have to alter anything?


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi there Torn, no I wouldn't say you have to alter a thing. Looks like your tank is a good way on in the cycle, and once you have steady readings of zero for both ammonia and nitrite you should be set to go.

When adding fish to the tank, do it very slowly - otherwise you could end up with a mini-cycle on your hands which will undo the good work.

What sort of filter are you using?

I've never heard of Biomature. Is that similar to Biospira do you know?


----------



## Torn (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh thank you, I was worried all my plans were falling apart!!

I replaced the internal filter that came with my tank to a Eheim classic 2213 external filter, I like it much better and seems to be working very well.

Not sure if Biomature is similar to Biospira but I chose it because it was recommended by the fishkeeping magazine I buy and it contains a source of nitrogen that feeds the filter. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

No probs  What make of tank do you have?


----------



## Torn (Apr 12, 2008)

Rena Aquarama 80, I don't think it's top end of the market but it'll do for me! :wink:


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey it's a tank, and that's enough. Have you kept tropical fish before?


----------



## Torn (Apr 12, 2008)

Nope, my first time and I've done a TON of research (including loaning every fishy book from my local library!) to make sure I don't kill off my new fish within the first week. Even with all the research I'm sure I'll still end up asking plenty of questions on this forum, you're all very lovely helpful people!


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Good on you for doing your research first - and best of luck with your tank. There's loads of people on here who will be able to help you out with each aspect of your fishkeeping experience, and never hesitate to ask any questions. We're only too pleased to help out


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

If you get wild caught cardinals, you may find that they have a problem with any PH over 7 (course, I can't keep the G--D----ed things alive in any kind water at all, so I may be biased.) Also, the general run of Dwarf Gouramis can be a little sickly, since they've been mass produced, so if they kick the bucket on you, don't be too frustrated. Your cories and Bristlenose should be fine. Just drip acclimate them (actually, you could probably dump and pray without ill effects, but it'd be better if you ran a piece of airline tubing, loosely knotted twice, from the tank to a container, put the fish in the container, and slowly siphon the tank water drop by drop until you double the volume).

If I were doing this, I'd skip the Dwarf Gouramis in favor of 1 Pearl or 2 Honey Dwarf (Colisa chuna) gouramis, and switch out the Cardinals for Neons, Flames, Black Neons, Glowlights, or Red Minor tetras.


----------



## Torn (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you tophat665, I've been wondering how people drip acclimatized fish and it sounds like a good idea, I'll try that with all my new fish. I think Pearl Gouramis are beautiful so I might very well opt for one of those instead of the dwarfs. I'll ask at my lfs if the Cardinals are wild caught or tank bred and I'll read up about the different tetras you mentioned too, thanks.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Let me throw another idea at you - Some rainbowfish thrive in soft, alkaline water. In a 30 gallon planted tank, you could easily keep Praecox (Neon Dwarf) or mucullochi (Striped Dwarf) (6 of either) rainbows or threadfin rainbows (a dozen), and still do the cories and pleco, particularly if you don't go with emerald cories (Bronchis splendens - I'd avoid these anyway in anything under 50 gallons - they can live in a smaller tank, but they do so much better in a larger one, and if you accidentally get Bronchis britskii you won't have a conniption if they get 5" long.)


----------



## Torn (Apr 12, 2008)

Initially, I did actually want Neon Dwarf Rainbows but when asked the length of my tank (80cm) I was told it was a no no because they need more swimming space. [http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=16362]

The more I read about the Pearl Gouramis the more I'm liking them, so I think I'll be getting one of those and some Tetras. Thanks for the idea though!


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm in Scotland and also have extremely soft water. I've had no problem whatsoever with neon tetras and black phantoms which are a nice addition to a community tank. Very peaceful fish, and the males put on a very impressive display in the early hours of the morning/ late at night.

I have an electric blue dwarf gourami which I've had for approx 6 months and is doing very well in the community tank.

Other fish that I've found to do very well are kuhlie loaches and corydoras sterbai (my favourite of all corys). As for the bristlies, I have two which I've had for a couple of years now - I think of them as the 'grumpy' residents in the tank as they really don't like each other, although they would never do any harm. 

An alternative for the gourami could always be german blue rams which have stunning colouration and great personality. They like the soft water we have, but are extremely sensitive to water conditions so I would only recommend adding them once your tank was established if you decided they were an option you would like.

Are you planning on planting the tank? What sort of substrate and hiding places will you have?


----------



## Torn (Apr 12, 2008)

I have plants already but I'm really not very good with them. I have a couple of amazon swords, hygrophila polysperma, ludwigia repens (which may not make it), sagittaria subulata, crypt wendtiis, dwarf anubias and some java moss which is on some bogwood but I don't think it has attached yet. The bogwood is pretty large with a lovely natural cave which I thought would be a nice home for the bristlenose if the cories don't take up residence first. I also have an artificial stone-like cave and hollow log with holes in the top and sides. The substrate is a smooth fine gravel.

The rams are gorgeous, worth considering. Thanks.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

No probs, please keep us updated


----------

